# Comet goldfish



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Just went out to look at my out door pond that I've dig
With a bed liner
I notice some little string like thing swimming around 
At first glimps I thought it was mosquito larvae 
But when i went down to get them to feed my guppy 
I notice they were tiny little fry
Was confuse and I remember I toss some goldfish for my turtle(which he ran away) didn't expect any of them to survive 
Or breed
Now I'm stuck with a few hundred goldfish fry
Or I'm just going to give them to my buddy with a red devil n frontosa


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm assuming for your friend's fish to eat? Don't kill them  

Ever since rescuing two of my own a few months ago, I've grown a soft spot for comets (and goldfish in general).


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Comet gold fish cost more to care then buying a new fish
I can get a 4-6 in for $.25
I see them as feeder fish 
The same as guppies
There just a lost cost 
I just use them as fish food
Plus I buy them as fish food
If they breed I just have more fish food


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I get that they're feeders, totally normal, not saying anything.
But that whole "it's just a cheap fish" thing really rattles my cage. Yes, you buy fish, but you shouldn't look at them with little price tags.
Also, why would you post telling us you got more feeders? I was kind of disappointed reading this thread. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Believe me, I've spent well over $200 these past few months on my two comets trying to keep them alive, but I love them and don't regret it at all. 

Totally understand that people use them for food and that's something I can accept, but like Olympia said, I hate when people call them "disposable." These fish can grow up to 12" or more long and they all have such different personalities! To some of us, they are loving pets <3

If I had the room, I would take them all off of your hands for you


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Post it up cause I was surprise that they surive the last 5 month without me feeding them 
Plus I didn't know that I have any left
Don't get rather up.
Ur feeding your fish food
Where those food come from another living animal
What do u do when the food goes bad or spill all over the fool
U toss them out
Its a matter of what u choose to live and die.
To keep something alive u have to find something to nourish it
Sometime u have to take a life to keep something alive
I'm just making it the best fit for me
My buddy give me a bunch of thing without charging me
Got a few thing from him over the year
Tanks, heaters, water plants, hundreds of fancy guppies, koi, rollers(25 feet plus drop), bantam, diamond doves and a few type of cichlid
Can't just let them stay in a 600 gallon heavily plant pound.
They will keep on reproducing


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

200 is a reasonable price to to keep a pet
Of any type to start
The most I've ever lost in raising a type of animal was my English budgie
Flight cage 200 
20 nest box at 8 a piece
12 breeding cage at 20 a piece
Unknow number of bird seed @ 25 per a bag
Supplies over 300
12 breeding pair( ranging from 60-100 a pair)
Many show class English budgie in my flight cage
1 year of raising
Woke up one morning to find I was clean out
All my breeding pair was gone
Most of the bird in the flight cage was gone to


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I see your point, Kelsey (I hate the disposable attitude towards fish, too), but Curly makes a good point about goldfish in a pond. They will reproduce and completely overpopulate the thing. I've seen it happen firsthand with an ornamental pond at my university. Many pond hobbyists try very hard to keep goldfish from a pond because once they get in a pond, they're hard to get out. I agree they should be removed, however I have various issues with using live feeder fish (ethics and disease). Not to mention that unless your friend's fish are going to eat hundreds of goldfish in a week, you're going to have some that escape your catch and grow to adulthood. 

As for the fish surviving that long, I'm not surprised. I have a friend who found a goldfish egg that had hatched in a rain barrel (she put old tank water in the rain barrel). The fish survived for who knows how long in there before being rescued. Goldfish aren't on every continent (minus the obvious one) because they are sensitive fish. The single-tails are extremely hardy. And Curly, even if you remove all of them now, a few will probably escape and breed again. Goldfish will breed when they are very young, unlike koi. 

Maybe to help you get rid of as many as you can now, offer them up to people with goldfish ponds. Few people will turn down a free fish.

lol Kelsey, you'd need a pond yourself to take them all! You're just climbing the ladder of tank sizes in leaps and bounds! :lol:


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Bigger is better
Tank are to small to deal with goldfish and koi
Since they pollute the tank to quick
600 gallon with just 3 or four fish
You don't have to do much

Original I build the pound for my daphnia
Plus I've put over $80 worth of plants inside to start with 


I was wonder why the pond wasn't infested with daphnia by now
Since Add over 2000 into the pond in the last month 1/2
Plus I dump about 1/4 pound of tubflix worm into it to at the begging
I was feeding them without noticing

Plus springtail are abundant where I live 

For me I rather pay more to begging with then keep on buying little by little
In the long run your going to save more if you build a foundation to start with

Big good establish pond you don't have to feed guppies for the whole summer if you keep removing the frys

Kept 4 trio of guppies in 400 gallon pond with out feeding them
They produce me over a thousand fry from late spring to early fall
Still end up with the same amount of adult when I pull them out


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

My buddy is a frontosa breeder
He got a pair of moba bigger then 7"
Bunch of the seven strip
My guess is like 15 of them that bigger then 6"
So a few hundred feed won't last Him more then a month
He goes though about few hundreds guppies in a two week
Just to feed his fish
Yeah I didn't remove the adults from the fry
Whatever make it in the next two month will end up at my buddy house or whoever want them
All the people I know with pond have koi
So they don't want goldfish to mess up there stock


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Izzy - Oooh, interesting to know! And I totally need a pond. As soon as I get my own house, I'm building one 

I dunno, I guess I just feel jealous that I'm having the hardest time providing good care for my two (now one) to keep them alive, when there's people that don't even know they have some! Or even want them D: Must be the aquarium vs pond thing?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, goldies love ponds.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd love a pond with some Koi. I love koi, I have one tattood on my shoulder  I don't like the idea of feeder fish or disposable fish but I know it's a reality. To me my 95p neons mean as much to me as my £5 betta but I know that fish gotta eat. I'd be a real hypocrit as I will be buying in some live food for my fish to eat and I've just baught an assassin snail to kill off the ramshorn and pond snails invading my tank.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

if ive have the space in my yard i'll like to have a few koi pond to
20000 gallon+pond 
butterfly koi
japanese koi 
scaleless koi
the one with shining scale


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

More fries.
Earlier this morning when I dump more daphnia 
I notice two different size of fry
Some where a lot bigger and some still have there egg sack and sticking to the side
My buddy told me to remove the adult if I've want more babies to survive


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Tear down my pond
Do to my baby chick falling in n drown(taking a big lost to every chick that die 25-100 a pair)
Yeah ive found 15 gold babies that's about a 1" long
Didn't expect any to survive


----------

